# sable GSD in Colorado



## coloradogsd1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am looking for a sable pup. I live in fort collins and looking around the state. I know what I want in a pup just need to find a good breeder that I can revaluate to see if the kennel fits my needs.

Anyone know of a sable breeder around this area?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

If you don't mind looking outside of Colorado, in the Show Low area of AZ is germanshepherdpuppiesarizona.com. JD is really great to work with. People who have his puppies seem very happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coloradogsd1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks but I would rather stay in the state so I can go visit the kennel and met the owners face to face.


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Besides a sable, what exactly are you looking for in your puppy. It's hard to recommend someone without knowing what you are looking for. I'm located just over in Nebraska....


----------



## coloradogsd1 (Mar 17, 2013)

mnm said:


> Besides a sable, what exactly are you looking for in your puppy. It's hard to recommend someone without knowing what you are looking for. I'm located just over in Nebraska....


Sold nerves, temperament. Family pet, living in Co so I do ALOT of hiking in the mountains but im not looking for a dog with crazy ovr the top prey drive. Ideal dog will be willing to go hiking, boating, camping and at the end of the day knows how to unwind and relax. 

I have trained GSD before in Sch but im not looking to do any of that any more.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I personally don't know any breeders in the state, I just had my sable working line pup shipped in from Michigan. However I know there are some. I feel like there is one in Colorado Springs my club was talking about on Sunday.

My advice, call some of the local Schutzhund clubs, as some of the members have local dogs.

Have you considered purchasing out of state? Prices are easily comparable depending on where you look, and shipping isn't a horrible hassle. The pups surprisingly handle it pretty well  Also looking at neighboring states that would be a "shorter" drive. I was looking in Kansas, was going to drive out there one weekend but never did. I think it was only a 4 hour drive.

Black Diamond Schutzhund Club of Colorado (BDSCC) ::: Colorado Schutzhund Club ::: DVG Western Region
Welcome to Front Range Hundesport
High Plains Schutzhund Club Denver, CO


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, just read your reply that you want to be able to visit the kennel. Fair enough.

I feel like my old trainer recommended Ehret once upon a time, I know they're not in Colorado but were they once?

He also recommends Gieske Working Dogs on his page, but the link no longer works and I had to google it. It also doesn't look like it's been updated since 2010. They USE to breed in Colorado, may be able to help you?

Kennel Dogs Schutzhund Home protection SAR Police Dogs Mondio French Ring


----------



## coloradogsd1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Yeah I am thinking of looking in states close to Co.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Only breeder i'm aware of in Colorado who breeds working lines are Noble Companions. They're on facebook but I'm unaware of their website address right now.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha - mnm- just bred a litter which should have some sables.....take a look at her website -

Lee


----------

